# New Navy Uniforms



## Ringel05 (Dec 13, 2009)

Has anyone seen the new Navy utilities?
All I have to say is don't fall overboard!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 13, 2009)

I think all of the new Navy uniforms just suck.  They look awful.  They absolutely ruined tradition.  I'm glad I retired from the Navy back in 1989.  In those days sailors looked like sailors.  Chiefs looked like Chiefs.  Officers looked like officers.  Now everybody looks alike.  I go to the Naval Hospital at Great Lakes every quarter to pick up prescriptions and it just kills me to see the sailors running around in those dumb looking crummy uniforms.  They should hang the uniform board for allowing the uniform changes that look so silly.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 13, 2009)

MAN OVERBOARD!!


Fuck, where'd he go? Can anyone see him?  WHY DO WE NOT WEAR ORANGE?!


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 13, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> I think all of the new Navy uniforms just suck.  They look awful.  They absolutely ruined tradition.  I'm glad I retired from the Navy back in 1989.  In those days sailors looked like sailors.  Chiefs looked like Chiefs.  Officers looked like officers.  Now everybody looks alike.  I go to the Naval Hospital at Great Lakes every quarter to pick up prescriptions and it just kills me to see the sailors running around in those dumb looking crummy uniforms.  They should hang the uniform board for allowing the uniform changes that look so silly.



China only felt like making one kind of uniform for us


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 13, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> I think all of the new Navy uniforms just suck.  They look awful.  They absolutely ruined tradition.  I'm glad I retired from the Navy back in 1989.  In those days sailors looked like sailors.  Chiefs looked like Chiefs.  Officers looked like officers.  Now everybody looks alike.  I go to the Naval Hospital at Great Lakes every quarter to pick up prescriptions and it just kills me to see the sailors running around in those dumb looking crummy uniforms.  They should hang the uniform board for allowing the uniform changes that look so silly.



I think they're keeping the whites but I haven't heard about the dress blues (enlisted).  I sorta remember reading they were going with dress khakis to replace the enlisted blues.  Tell me it ain't so!!
I read about it a while back at Military.com.  If I remember the pole they conducted was pretty evenly divided.  Us old timers hated it for the most part, most of the the newbies loved it.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 13, 2009)

WTF is with the recent fascination for the BDU-style uniform?

I don't get it.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 13, 2009)

They'll look better once they've faded . . . I guess.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 13, 2009)

Dude said:


> WTF is with the recent fascination for the BDU-style uniform?
> 
> I don't get it.





			
				&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1806121 said:
			
		

> China only felt like making one kind of uniform for us



When three branches switched, we got one crossover for free


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 14, 2009)

I think the new uniforms are a good Idea , the old bellbottoms looked kind of clownish and silly.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dude said:


> WTF is with the recent fascination for the BDU-style uniform?
> 
> I don't get it.



One thing I know for sure is they are much more comfortable than the other uniforms.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 14, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InBXu-iY7cw[/ame]


----------



## noose4 (Dec 15, 2009)

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I think all of the new Navy uniforms just suck.  They look awful.  They absolutely ruined tradition.  I'm glad I retired from the Navy back in 1989.  In those days sailors looked like sailors.  Chiefs looked like Chiefs.  Officers looked like officers.  Now everybody looks alike.  I go to the Naval Hospital at Great Lakes every quarter to pick up prescriptions and it just kills me to see the sailors running around in those dumb looking crummy uniforms.  They should hang the uniform board for allowing the uniform changes that look so silly.
> ...



I saw the new Navy khakis a few months back when a ship berthed here in NYC I thought the sailors I saw walking around in them were some type of rotc group, I  dont like the new uniforms at all, a big part of the Naval service is adherence to tradition.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Dec 15, 2009)

noose4 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



You think that's bad...you should have heard the goat locker pitch a bitch about the khaki shirts for E-6 and below!!!!  Personally I don't like the working uniform but hey...I retired from the Nav 10 years ago...what do I know....and the BDU's...they look like a bunch of camoflaged waterspouts.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2009)

PatekPhilippe said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Hell that was my second thought, the first being what man overboard?  I bet the chiefs went ape shit!


----------



## Godboy (Dec 15, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> I think all of the new Navy uniforms just suck.  They look awful.  They absolutely ruined tradition.  I'm glad I retired from the Navy back in 1989.  In those days sailors looked like sailors.  Chiefs looked like Chiefs.  Officers looked like officers.  Now everybody looks alike.  I go to the Naval Hospital at Great Lakes every quarter to pick up prescriptions and it just kills me to see the sailors running around in those dumb looking crummy uniforms.  They should hang the uniform board for allowing the uniform changes that look so silly.



I got to say those uniforms look a hell of alot more comfortable than the dungerees we used to wear. Id also rather go overboard in those than dungerees. Swimming in that denim sucks ass.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 15, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I think all of the new Navy uniforms just suck.  They look awful.  They absolutely ruined tradition.  I'm glad I retired from the Navy back in 1989.  In those days sailors looked like sailors.  Chiefs looked like Chiefs.  Officers looked like officers.  Now everybody looks alike.  I go to the Naval Hospital at Great Lakes every quarter to pick up prescriptions and it just kills me to see the sailors running around in those dumb looking crummy uniforms.  They should hang the uniform board for allowing the uniform changes that look so silly.
> ...



Didn't like the survival swimming course?


----------



## Godboy (Dec 15, 2009)

Ringel05 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Im a strong swimmer. I easilly passed it and the Navy SEAL test to get into BUDs as well. With that said, it still sucks to swim in denim. It grips your legs. Its suffocating.


----------



## Navy1960 (Dec 24, 2009)

I really tried my best not to comment on this topic, but forgive me but the NWU BDU's look like  an attempt to come close to the new USMC utilties except the color scheme  and  someone should have told the  Navy that sailors are not  Marines and I doubt you would find many Marines who would disagree with me.  One other thought comes to mind as well, of a  sailor  with too much time on his or her hands and  decides to have a little paint party with basic gray paint and  sort of reminds me of the  slogan " haze gray and underway".   I will have to count myself in the traditional Navy as sailors should look like sailors and Officers should look like Officers. While  I do understand the need or desire to update the  Navy's uniform, frankly to abandon tradition when doing so and  then at the same time have to rely on China to supply those uniforms  is very troubling, then again and this is a personal opinion comming from  Adm. Mike McMullen this doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 24, 2009)

But you can tell they are Navy because of the zipper in the rear.


----------



## Samson (Dec 24, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> They should hang the uniform board for allowing the uniform changes that look so silly.



Agreed: The fuckers didn't even write me back after I sent in my design:


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 24, 2009)

52ndStreet said:


> I think the new uniforms are a good Idea , the old bellbottoms looked kind of clownish and silly.



Clownish and silly maybe to your taste, if you went overboard and needed to fill each pants leg with air to keep you afloat they'd look pretty damn good.


----------

